# Mag35-8



## Flakey (Feb 14, 2006)

This is the latest (and i think last) mod of my 6D maglight. The Mag35-8 uses a Westinghouse 6V 35W 2000hour bulb, but is driven by 8C nimh cells! Thats right this is a 6V bulb being driven at 9.6V, and amazingly enough this works! I had to remove the tailcap and scrape off the anodizing in the tailcap so that the 8 batteries would fit in the 6D host, fits like a glove though! Due to the bulb being overdriven as much as it is it is really difficult to come up with an acurate lumen rating with math alone. After talking with AWR for a while we have it somewhere in the 1100-1400 realm! torch lumens not bulb! It is bright, really bright, really really bright! It is bested by the USL and the M100-R but as far as incandescent lights go thats about it. Runtime is 40 min or more, (havent had a chance to do a real runtime test but 40 is pretty conservitive) hurray for big 5000mAh c cells! I have a Lop on it right now but i plan on putting in a Med Stipple reflector soon which should be a better match to this bulb. I have to give a big thank you to AWR who helped me out big time during this build (thanks man!) 

The last cell sticks out with a button magnet on top, it is a PERFECT match for the tailcap and makes contact only when it is fully tightened.





(i know the camera sucks but i cant get a new one what with all this money spent on superlights!)

Mag35-8






and this is a Mag74 






The hotspot on the 35 is brighter biger and whiter and the pictures really dont do it justice, because what my shitty camera fails to capture is the fact that the corona and spillbeam light up the entire hillside, where as the 74 has a hotspot and thats about it! to try and capture the truely amazing flooding abilities of this light i focused for as much flood as i could without getting rings in the beam and took a shot of a house from across the street.






this is by far my favorite mod for the Big dog 6D maglight. Finally this light has big power to match its big size! i am very happy with the results! Comments / questions / praise / criticism are all welcome!


----------



## xdanx (Feb 15, 2006)

.


----------



## Flakey (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks much for the kind words =)


----------



## offroadcmpr (Feb 15, 2006)

Where did you get the bulb? I have a 8 AA nimh that I am willing to try it out in, sounds like a keeper.

Thanks.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 15, 2006)

Way to go Flakey on your Hot-Rodded Mag.35-8!


----------



## Flakey (Feb 15, 2006)

i purchased the bulbs online from www.lightworld.com unless you buy a case quantity it takes them 2 weeks to ship the parts =/ but the price isnt bad. You really cant go wrong with this build i really really like a few different aspects of the light. 1. extreem unheard of overdrive 2. if the tailcap spring is removed and a button magnet is added to the final cell, 8C will fit PERFECTLY! 3. It is about as bright as you can get in an incan mag mod unless you go the USL route 4. 40 minutes runtime. i bet with a SMO reflector this thing would trow a beam like crazy but i really cant wait to throw in a med stipple and enjoy the substitute sun effect!


----------



## smurf_boi (Feb 15, 2006)

nice job!


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 15, 2006)

Killer torch, Flakey.

I don't see the correct bulb on that site. The one I see is 595bl with no life rating.


----------



## Flakey (Feb 15, 2006)

this is the correct bulb, and what a bulb it is!
http://www.lightworld.com/viewdetails.asp?id=99908651


----------



## scrappy (Feb 15, 2006)

Flakey - did you pot the bulb or do you have a bipin mag?


----------



## Flakey (Feb 15, 2006)

my mag has a kiu high temp bipin socket, which i think is really nessisary for this mod due to the heat that the bulb produces. the head of the light becomes pretty hot to the touch so i can imagine that inside things are even warmer.


----------



## scrappy (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I may have to try this with my 6D.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Feb 15, 2006)

Does any one know if this will fit in modamags reflector? found http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103180&page=1&highlight=high+temp

It says that the hole is 7.87mm wide. Will this fit?


----------



## Flakey (Feb 16, 2006)

unfortunately this uses a GY6.35 bulb so it will not fit in that reflector .... until you make it fit =) all you really need is to add 2MM to the diamiter of the hole in the bottom of the reflector, its not hard to do at all. if you have a circular file, that will work, or a drill with a decent set of drill bits. the alluminum used in all the reflectors isnt very hard and is quite easy to work with. hey when you want something bad enough you make it work thats all there is too it =)


----------



## andrewwynn (Feb 16, 2006)

so cool to see that light get to where it is. the 1274 was nice but this is so much nicer.

-awr


----------



## missionaryman (Feb 16, 2006)

great work flakey - are you using the standard switch? If so I might try it on 9AA's - the 2000hr bulb should handle it.


----------



## Flakey (Feb 16, 2006)

i use a kiu hi temp swich, its got almost no resistance compared with the standard swich. i think that 9.4V delivered to the bulb is quite enough. anymore may be pushing it. (not that it already isnt being pushed) but then again these are hotwires and pushing the envalope is the name of the game. im just not sure how you are going to keep a stock swich from melting with the heat of this thing. after 20 min of use i couldnt touch the head of the flashlight with an ungloved hand.


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 16, 2006)

The beam shot of the house is alarmingly bright. Color looks very white. 2000hrs overdriven gets you what...800 to 1000 hrs. That's a ton better than most incandescant lights.


----------



## andrewwynn (Feb 16, 2006)

the overdrive level (almost 100% overdrive) on flakey's light actually re-rates to 8.6 hours! I have never seen extreme overdrive to this level.. the 35W lamp is running just shy of 70W! It sure must make it nice and white though! 

awr


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll take the 8 hours to get kind of color. 70W! Wow.


----------



## andrewwynn (Feb 16, 2006)

it's an amazing solution, really.. some unbestowed thanks are due.. NikolaTesla was the brainchild behind this solution as it turns out. 

We tried this lamp in a 6-cell 2D and were underwhelmed by the output, kinda yellow, didn't come close to our expecations of overdriving a 6V lamp to 7.2.. and we happened to have an 8AA holder handy and said 'what the hell'. popped it in with a fresh set of CBP 1650s.. and it didn't blow.. the output was very similar to a Mag85, most likely with more lumen just a wider beam. I was concerned that with the C size cells this would blow the bulb, but manoman what a tough lamp. 

Hey Blake, did you ever get an actual live measurement of voltage at the bulb under load? that would be very nice to know (i use 30ga wire wrapped around the bulb pins to take such a measurement). 

-awr


----------



## offroadcmpr (Feb 16, 2006)

How much wider is the beam than the 74? I am wondering which will throw farther. The 1174 has a narrower beam, but the 35 watter has a lot more lumens coming out the front. Which one is better for lond distance?


----------



## offroadcmpr (Feb 16, 2006)

Also another thing. Since you own a mag74, which I'm assuming you have in a 2D mag. Can you try to run the westinghouse bulb on 8AAs? I am wondering how big of a difference there will be. A almost 6 amps, the runtime will be nothing, but even with the voltage drop, you are still overdriving the bulb by a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## Flakey (Feb 17, 2006)

th 74 solution was also in the 6d mag using 7c cells. as the beamshots suggest the 1274 has a much tighter beam however this bulb puts out double the light! i take nightly walks along a trail that has some long sights to be seen, i have found that the 35 will throw just as far as the 1274 if not a little bit farther, and it will light up A MUCH larger area. its kind of like seeing the front door of a house at the end of the block or the whole front of the house =) no reading on actuall voltage at the bulb yet although i would assume it is close to 9.4V once the cells have normalized. what really blows my mind is that this light has no soft start circut or regulation so when i first hit the button its probably closer to 10V hitting the bulb!!! more than 100% overdrive! and still NO FLASH! i would say that running the bulb on 8AA's would be a no no. its just not going to be satisfying. it wont be as bright and BOY would you have no runtime at ALL! but if you already have a mag with the 8 cell setup and a bipin adapter, Heck go for it, take it for a spin see what happens, but i think you would probably be better off runing a 1185 in that light. i was wondering if 8C Cells would break this bulb so i just tried it and i love it. i dont think the 8AA will work all that well but hey, TRY it maybe you will fall in love.


----------



## Flakey (Feb 17, 2006)

i have two picks that might interest you Offroad, 
the first is of the 35 being driven off of 7C cells the second is off of 8C cells. Running it off of 8aa would probably be closer to 7c with voltage drop.

35 driven by 7c:







35 Driven by 8C





while the diference in light may not be eisily descernable in those pictures the color temperature certinaly is. between the 7 and 8 cells i am probably picking up 150-200 lumens and a WHOLE lot of whiteness. on 7 cells this light was ok, pretty cool, nice light, brighter than a 1185 by a bit. but on 8 cells it is WOW that sucker is BRIGHT and white and hot! WOW! as andrew mentionioned in the smaller lights an 1185 is a better solution, but on 8 big C cells WOW what a bulb.

i hope some of this helps you out. i have to say, if you have the big dog mag laying around, DO this mod you will love your 6D again. if you dont have a 6D laying around you can get em for about $30 and then you can have one laying around =P


----------



## Flakey (Feb 17, 2006)

missionary man, i would urge you to try this mod on 9AA that just might make up for voltage sag, heck maybe a little more, that might be a real winner! you will have to bore out your reflector though =/ so your mag85 (im assuming that is your host) wont ever be the same again. 

I have a Med stipple reflector coming in the mail and i think that is going to be a Great addition to this light. honestly with this much raw power the LOP is out throwing my needs =) with a stippled reflector i think this light will do a superb of close to med range. ill be sure to post some picks when i get it up and running.


----------



## andrewwynn (Feb 17, 2006)

oh is that an intersting thought.. the W35 lamp on 9AA.. man you guys are playin' with fire! i'm amazed it works with 8Cs.. stunned actually!


----------



## Flakey (Feb 17, 2006)

i know, this bulb totally defies everything i thought i knew about incandescent lights. i give it like 8 hours of rest before lighting up but i really wouldnt be surprised if this thing worked hot off the charger LOL im not going to try it but just saying =P


----------



## offroadcmpr (Feb 19, 2006)

Flakey - Thanks for the beamshots! I have a feeling I may get to it some time, but as I am in college now, I don't have all of the fancy tools that I had back at home to mod my reflector and such. But I think I will get to it.

Thanks.


----------



## stogiez (Mar 14, 2006)

Is there a recipe/set of instructions for doing this? I am pretty handy, but have no clue when it comes to creative electrical knowledge. More of a "follow-the-instructions" kinda guy.


----------



## Flakey (Mar 15, 2006)

SURE! instruction set follows!

Buy a 6d mag
buy a Kiu high temp bipin socket availible from KIU here on cpf
buy an alluminum reflector 
Buy a borofloat lens 
buy 8 5000mAh C cell NiMH batteries 
buy a nimh universal charger 
and you might want to buy some small metal button magnets to connect the cells for charging. 
buy a few westinghouse 6V 35W 2000H bulbs 

and then put them all in the maglite!!! and there you have it! 1500 lumens for 40 minutes! i still really like this mod even though i now have a mag100

the westinghouse bulb is hardcore and can take the extreem overdrive very well!


----------



## andrewwynn (Mar 15, 2006)

There is a very neat charm in the old-school of this light.. low tech muscle.. it's the big-bore of hotwire.

-awr


----------



## stogiez (Mar 16, 2006)

Flakey,

Thanks so much for the recipe. I've searched extensively on CPF to find a how-to thread, but every single time something like this gets started-it starts becoming a "how 'bout a 1274 instead of an 1187 bulb; change out the switch, which reflector is better MOP or med stipple, 8 vs 9 AA/D, use a battery stick and go that way...; And next thing I know...:huh2: I'm lost.

This will be my first attempt at building something like this. One for me and one for a buddy of mine.

Wooooooooo!

Question about the magnets: would ceramic ones work or should I get rare earth ones?


----------



## andrewwynn (Mar 16, 2006)

rare earth is the only way to go.. http://supermagnetman.com is the only place for magnets.

-awr


----------



## Yooper (Mar 16, 2006)

andrewwynn said:


> rare earth is the only way to go.. http://supermagnetman.com is the only place for magnets.
> 
> -awr



OK, next obvious question: what size? 4x1mm seems about right..

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/ looks to be a good vendor too...


----------



## Flakey (Mar 17, 2006)

4x1 disk magnets should be perfect i would suggest getting like 15 ... because they will dissapear ... trust me. yeah the great thing about this light is its a pretty easy formula, and you dont have to fuss with battery holders (unless you count a legnth of PVC as a battery holder LOL) If you have any questions feel free to PM me during the build. be aware the filiment on this light is bigger than WA's so the hotspot will be larger and wider, i would really suggest using at least a Light stipple. i used a med stipple in mine and it was great! good luck and enjoy! hey its brighter and runs longer than a mag85 how can you loose?


----------



## PGP (Mar 17, 2006)

I built one of NikolaTesla's Mag35's a few months back. It definetly put out alot more light but I dont think it had as much throw as my Mag85.

The first time I put it together with 8 CBP1650's and it worked great! After the batteries died I recharged them, let them rest for a day and installed them back into the light. Turn it on  thought I might have accidentally touched the bulb with my greasy finger. Replaced the bulb with a new one, lit it up again and  . Now I knew there where to many volts so i placed a dummy AA & 7 CBP1650 and no instaflash. The first time, one of the batteries must not have been fully charged or something, that is the only reason I can think of for it to not have instaflashed.

I am not sure how eveyone is getting it to run on 8 batteries. I am using the Westinghouse 6V 35W #04424.

Patrick


----------



## Pila_Power (Mar 17, 2006)

PGP:

Buy a 6d mag
buy 8 5000mAh C cell NiMH batteries 

'C' size dude


----------



## PGP (Mar 17, 2006)

Pila_Power said:


> PGP:
> 
> Buy a 6d mag
> buy 8 5000mAh C cell NiMH batteries
> ...



Thats alright! I have a stock 5D mag under my bed next to my Mag 85, one is a club  & the other to blind.

Dont care to use a flashlight thats longer than a 3D.  
Unless it will put out more than awr's Mag138. :naughty: 

Patrick


----------



## Flakey (Mar 17, 2006)

you mean like my mag623? 4d mag using 4 lithium ion d cells running the bulb at 14.4V for 3200 torch lumens? hehe teaser! full write up coming soon!


----------



## Flakey (Mar 17, 2006)

your 8 1650's should have had no problem runnning a westinghouse 35W. i once fired up my mag35 with 8 cells STILL HOT off the charger! with no PROBLEM AT ALL!!! maybe you got some bad bulbs? do yours say 2000 hours rated life on the box? you are using the correct sku so .... i dont know ... maybe you got a bad batch? who knows but i have had no problem with much higher mAh batteries ... so ... who knows?


----------



## Rifter (Mar 17, 2006)

Where did you buy all the parts for this mod including switch and base for bulb, reflector etc. and what was the total cost of the light? thanks!


----------



## Flakey (Mar 17, 2006)

swich and base are the same unit, a KIU swich sold by the member KIU here on CPF, the complete list of where i baught everything is higher on this page. i dont know how much it costs ... i would have to go and look at all those links and add it up .... much to lazy to do somthing like that LOL!


----------



## andrewwynn (Mar 17, 2006)

quick estimates: 

$5 lens
$20 reflector
$25 assembled KIU
$40 batteries
$25 host
$30 charger
$25 lamps
===
170

rough estimate.


----------



## jefft (Mar 17, 2006)

andrewwynn said:


> quick estimates:
> 
> $5 lens
> $20 reflector
> ...



Don't forget the awr hotdriver!! :naughty:


----------



## PGP (Mar 18, 2006)

Flakey said:


> your 8 1650's should have had no problem runnning a westinghouse 35W. i once fired up my mag35 with 8 cells STILL HOT off the charger! with no PROBLEM AT ALL!!! maybe you got some bad bulbs? do yours say 2000 hours rated life on the box? you are using the correct sku so .... i dont know ... maybe you got a bad batch? who knows but i have had no problem with much higher mAh batteries ... so ... who knows?



I got my Bulbs at servicelighting , the box does not say 2000 hours but the specs on that site say it. The box I have looks just like the first picture in this thread by NikolaTesla. I guess I will have to try it again! I will recheck this thread to see how many volts you are getting and double check what I am getting. This is the last of my 3 bulbs, I may have to order more. Where are you ordering yours from? When I ordered from service lighting it took like 2 to 3 weeks to get them.

Patrick


----------



## Flakey (Mar 18, 2006)

i ordered mine from lightworld.com also took 2-3 weeks ..... =( ill get a V mesurement in a minute


----------



## PGP (Mar 18, 2006)

I am getting 10.44v to the bulb.

Patrick


----------



## wtraymond (Apr 14, 2006)

Flakey, did you ever get an accurate voltage reading under load with 8 C cells installed? I'm curious to see how much voltage sag those C cells experience at 7+ amps.

I just bought some of these bulbs and I'm planning to run it regulated from 8 or 9 cells. I may just hook one up to a power supply and see what it can handle.


----------



## Flakey (Apr 14, 2006)

Unfortunately, before i got the V reading i shipped my Kiu socket to AWR for some modifications :rock: So it will be a while before i could provide you with a reading. However i can tell you that i have taken my cells off of the charger and put them directly into the light and it didnt blow, i wouldnt do it again, but i just wanted to see what would happen. If you give your 8 cells a few hours of rest they should be in better standing. This is a great light, but i have moved on to lithium ion ... and now i dont think i can go back to Nimh ... shame.


----------



## LeDfLaShEr (Apr 30, 2006)

Any idea of the runtime of one of these badboys using 9xAA with hotdriver/PIR? My credit card is already attempting to escape my wallet for a bulb purchase. I have all the parts, but don't want to build a light with a 5 minute runtime, and It's not practical for me to have a 6D maglight.


----------



## andrewwynn (Apr 30, 2006)

which size did you want to build? the 2D with 8xAA? the bulb pulled about 7A when we tested with 8AA.. you can estimate about 1400mAH (1.4AH) from cpb1650s, just divide and multiply by 60 to get minutes. 

-awr


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 30, 2006)

Or 1400mAh / 7000mA = 0.2 X 60 = 12 min.

Or 5000mah X 0.9 (est. sag) = 4500 mAh / 7000mA = 0.642 X 60 = 38.57 min.

Those are just calculated estimates. It would not be surprising if 14+ min and 40+ min would be possible. I consistently get a few more minutes than calculated extimates with HotWires.

The above is barely anecdotal and not at all experiential with this lamp.


----------



## missionaryman (May 1, 2006)

hi followers and appreciaters of the MAG35-8, I am planning a build of a MAG85 3C using 3 x 18490 unprotected cells, do you think the 6v/35w would also work in this host without flashing?

10.8v would normally be too much overdrive but the little 18490's might sage enough at 7+ AMPS to lower the voltage to a safe level, more importantly - would this be safe on the batteries?
Heat would be no issue for me as this would be the secondary light mounted to my bicycle for the short motorway leg of the trip - 10 or so minutes.


----------



## Flakey (May 1, 2006)

what is the mAh rating of the lithiums?


----------



## jdriller (May 1, 2006)

2C on LG 18650's is 4.8A. I believe that 7+ amp might be too much for the 18490's, with only 3 in series.


----------



## andrewwynn (May 1, 2006)

jd is right.. way too much current.. the max you'd want to pull is 2.4x3 and the recommended max is 4.8A.. about the most light you can get from LiONs in that size would be mag85.. you can drive the 1185 from 3xLiON, it's a bit insta-flashy direct-drive but following 'the rules' like resting cells can help.. if you want to make a really bright host in 2D size, make an "M85".. solid 25 minutes of 880L.. that's 17% more light than a normal Mag85 that is a 3D host. 

http://M85.rouse.com is the thread about the light. 

-awr


----------



## missionaryman (May 1, 2006)

THOUGHT SO . thanks people, I need to use a C host so that I can mount it to the handlebars with a cyclopblock. So the Mag85 with the 3 LiONs will work, if only I had a soft start regulator I wouldn't need to worry every time I switched it on. I'm actually at the building stage now and would really like to try a regulator in the 3C MAG85.





andrewwynn said:


> jd is right.. way too much current.. the max you'd want to pull is 2.4x3 and the recommended max is 4.8A.. about the most light you can get from LiONs in that size would be mag85.. you can drive the 1185 from 3xLiON, it's a bit insta-flashy direct-drive but following 'the rules' like resting cells can help.. if you want to make a really bright host in 2D size, make an "M85".. solid 25 minutes of 880L.. that's 17% more light than a normal Mag85 that is a 3D host.
> 
> http://M85.rouse.com is the thread about the light.
> 
> -awr


----------



## andrewwynn (May 2, 2006)

the vTwo of the hotdriver could be sized down to fit a C body. I will be making the 'hotdriver mini' but it'll be a few months.. it will fit into just about any light.. dimensions of 14mm x 7.6mm. 

-awr


----------



## LeDfLaShEr (May 2, 2006)

Guess I'm confused on how to figure the runtime if I have an extra cell in the pack with a hotdriver cranking the voltage down....say running 9 cells instead of 8 but keeping the voltage at 9ish volts.

Figuring I'll be using 9 sanyo 2500's.....With 8 cells and some loss I was figuring about 20 mins....dunno how to figure 9 cells.


----------



## Flakey (May 2, 2006)

yeah .... hmm whell only one way to know ... REAL WORLD TEST! light it up and start the clock then you can share you expertise with the rest of us!


----------



## andrewwynn (May 2, 2006)

calculate runtime by AMPS. 

-awr


----------



## DonShock (May 2, 2006)

If you can measure the current being drawn from the batteries, usually measured at the tailcap, it is an easy calculation. 8 or 9 cells doesn't make a difference since batteries in series have the same current draw from all cells. The generic formula, ignoring other details such as low battery voltages and vaying capacities at different current draws, is:

Run Time in hours = Battery capacity in milliamp-hours / current draw in milliamps


----------



## missionaryman (May 2, 2006)

well I'm in for one


andrewwynn said:


> the vTwo of the hotdriver could be sized down to fit a C body. I will be making the 'hotdriver mini' but it'll be a few months.. it will fit into just about any light.. dimensions of 14mm x 7.6mm.
> 
> -awr


----------



## wtraymond (May 2, 2006)

You really don't get much extra runtime out of the extra cell with the hotdriver. The extra voltage is used as overhead to maintain constant output through the whole battery charge.

The initial extra voltage (the difference between the input (Vin) and output (Vout) voltage) when the charge is full is dissipated as heat through the FET. As the voltage drops during discharge, the FET 'sees' less and less voltage difference and therefor has less heat to dissapate. Almost all the extra battery power is turned into heat. The advantage is that you get full power from the light bulb for almost the entire battery charge.

A WA1185 direct-drive from nine NiMHs sees about 10.4v in a low resistance host. When those nine batteries are nearly depleted the bulb is only seeing about 9v. In a hotdriver setup with ten NiMHs, the bulb is seeing about 10.8v (depending on where you have the regulator set) initially and the FET is getting the extra 1.2v and turning it into heat. When the batteries are almost dead, the pack is still over 10v and the FET is doing nothing. All the voltage is going to the bulb.

Extra runtime is not what the hotdriver provides. Constant output, low voltage cut-out, and soft-start are the hotdrivers primary functions. Excellent work Andrew.

By the way, if you build this Mag35-8 with nine NiMHs or three li-ions and a hotdriver, you can still use the WA1185 bulb as an alternate to more than double your runtime. You would be running the 1185 at close to spec and seeing about 500 torch-lumens. You can also simply adjust the pots on the hotdriver to increase output when using the 1185 bulb. I'm not sure how many times you can adjust the pots before they wear out. They should be good for about 20 adjustments - Andrew??


----------



## andrewwynn (May 2, 2006)

excellent explanation, Bill. 

One more point to make.. in a typical scnario.. using CBP 1650s.. you will get 10.8V to the lamp for a good portion of the runtime from 9 cells.. there is a reason people use those cells.. and when doing so.. the efficiency is stunning.. even with LDO hotdriver.. over 99% efficiency! (at first, maybe more like 90%.. but that lasts less than 90 seconds).. in general.. if you match bat and bulb nominal voltage.. the hotdriver only bleeds off the 'over voltage' as a spike of heat on the FET just during the initial startup.. after that it becomes a 'wire' and puts more voltage to the bulb than if you had just a switch. 

depending on which batteries you are using.. it's best to optimize the HD setting for the batteries capabilities.. for example.. if i use 3x17670 cells.. i will set to 10.6 or 10.7.. if i use 9xGP2000 i set it to 11.1V. (or 3D LiON).. 

In the case of a 'mag35'.. you really have to test under load to see what voltage the batteries can hold, that's a really tough load.. also you can't reliably run without a modified battery pack (bolted, no springs). 

-awr


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 13, 2006)

do you think 8 high current "A" cells will blow it, they shouldn't be far off the C's


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 13, 2006)

hmm.. that's a tough call.. they would work great with a hotdriver and 8xA cells that's for sure.. 8xAA we have done.. 1650CBP in fact.. it's how the concept got started.. we tried it with 6 and were underwhelmed.. we decided to 'go for broke' and put in 8 and it didn't pop.. much to our surprise! born was the Mag35-8. 

-awr


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 13, 2006)

Ithink hotdriver is the way to go on that set up - actually want to try it with 4000ma 4/3A for a decent run time, way be I'll need an oven mit too...


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 13, 2006)

i would definitely recommend a finned head.. with H.D... it will monitor temp and shut down if it overheats.. fortunately it gets hotter inside so by 'shutdown' temps.. you can still hold it. 

-awr


----------



## beefy6969 (Jun 24, 2006)

OMG?! This mod is insane!!

Why dont I hear any talk about this mod? Seems like this is the only thread in the forum? This mod definitely should be exposed!

Is it because nobody wants to cary a 6D that weighs as much a car axle?
Seriously, how much does 8 "cells" inside this Mag6D weighs in .lbs or .kilos?


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 24, 2006)

Flakey's about the only one willing to haul around such a monster  although i recently made a 5D light to run my IRC lamps at 18.5V.. using LiON however so it's about the weight of 3D.. just really long. 

The 35-8 is a great mod.. scary that it works in a 2D if you have a tri-bore or quad-bore 2D and 8xCBP 1650s. 

-awr


----------



## DUQ (Jun 24, 2006)

I have to agree, it's a really sick mod.


----------



## cdwitmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I have about 100 spare NiMH AA cells on hand . . . My 6D would hold 32 of the AA cells, so instead of 8C, would it be possible to go with 8AA x 4 in parallel? And if this would be a bad battery combination with the Westinghouse 35W-6V bulb, what would be a better choice of bulb? I also wonder how the run times would compare with the 8C version . . . 

I would like to use up these AA cells (they are old) and after they finally crap out I would probably go with 8C just for simplicity's sake. Until then it would be great to have a use for all these AA batteries just gathering dust. Thanks for any advice on this!


----------

